# Why Did Diflucan Help My Bloating For Only 3 Days?



## A1966 (Dec 21, 2000)

Back in February I took Diflucan and my bloating stopped. I felt normal for once, but then 3 days after it came back. HERE'S The Question; Is it possible that it came back because of the MOTILITY, it isn't functioning properly so the bacteria came back because of slow motility? Hope my question's understandable.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

A, have you been tested for BO in the small bowel or are you just guessing. The mechanism for bloating doesn't really mean bacteria, it could be impair transit of gas(you cannot totally eliminate gas) or it maybe completely a functional problem.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

A, have you been tested for BO in the small bowel or are you just guessing. The mechanism for bloating doesn't really mean bacteria, it could be impair transit of gas(you cannot totally eliminate gas) or it maybe completely a functional problem.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## A1966 (Dec 21, 2000)

I haven't been tested but BO came to mind after noticing a very dramatic difference in the bloating. After having the problem for 6 years that was the first time it went away for a few days, only to come back again.


----------



## A1966 (Dec 21, 2000)

I haven't been tested but BO came to mind after noticing a very dramatic difference in the bloating. After having the problem for 6 years that was the first time it went away for a few days, only to come back again.


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

As a person with chronic yeat infections, I know for a fact that diflucan treats nothing but yeast... I'm not sure how this can be associated to your bloating (?).


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

As a person with chronic yeat infections, I know for a fact that diflucan treats nothing but yeast... I'm not sure how this can be associated to your bloating (?).


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Back in February I took Diflucan and my bloating stopped. I felt normal for once, but then 3 days after it came back. HERE'S The Question; Is it possible that it came back because of the MOTILITY, it isn't functioning properly so the bacteria came back because of slow motility? Hope my question's understandable.


Humans are notorious for noticing correlations even when there are none present and then concluding that one caused the other. It's the reason why there IBS subjects believe in lactose intolerance and why sick people believe in homeopathy. So the simplest explanation is that your symptoms go up and down naturally and your brain just put the two things together and there is no actual connection.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## A1966 (Dec 21, 2000)

I don't know how either, but it worked, suits me!


----------



## A1966 (Dec 21, 2000)

I don't know how either, but it worked, suits me!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Back in February I took Diflucan and my bloating stopped. I felt normal for once, but then 3 days after it came back. HERE'S The Question; Is it possible that it came back because of the MOTILITY, it isn't functioning properly so the bacteria came back because of slow motility? Hope my question's understandable.


Humans are notorious for noticing correlations even when there are none present and then concluding that one caused the other. It's the reason why there IBS subjects believe in lactose intolerance and why sick people believe in homeopathy. So the simplest explanation is that your symptoms go up and down naturally and your brain just put the two things together and there is no actual connection.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Or, an alternative view is that the difflucan helped with some fungal infection but still did not address why the fungal infection was present in the first place and hence once stopping the difflucan, the problem automatically returned.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Or, an alternative view is that the difflucan helped with some fungal infection but still did not address why the fungal infection was present in the first place and hence once stopping the difflucan, the problem automatically returned.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

A1966, I am on Diflucan and have been for almost three years. I take 1 100mg tab twice weekly. I have tried cutting down to one a week. I notice when I do this that on the third or fourth day a lot of bloating comes back. You have to have your liver enzymes drawn periodically to make sure the medication is not hurting your liver. So far so good for me, and my doctor said at this low of a dose, he has never seen a reaction. I would still be very careful about it. Besides the Diflucan, try cutting down on sugars, particularly fruit and dairy. Limit these to no more than one small serving per day. Citric and benzoic acid food additives cause an immediate bloating reaction in me, whereas eating too much fruit and dairy seems to have a delayed gradual buildup reaction of gas in me.I have slow transit and it is common for me not to have a bowel movement until the third day. Perhaps Bacterial or fungal overgrowth is part of the problem. In my case, I had been on birth control pills for a few years which caused constipation and a diagnosis of IBS. This was controlled with fiber and fluids for 20yrs. Then I was put on oral antibiotics for adult-oncet-acne, which caused a frequent soft-stooling dumping cycle of every 2-3 days. Fungal/Yeast infections and diarrhea can be side-effects of the antibiotic I was taking.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

A1966, I am on Diflucan and have been for almost three years. I take 1 100mg tab twice weekly. I have tried cutting down to one a week. I notice when I do this that on the third or fourth day a lot of bloating comes back. You have to have your liver enzymes drawn periodically to make sure the medication is not hurting your liver. So far so good for me, and my doctor said at this low of a dose, he has never seen a reaction. I would still be very careful about it. Besides the Diflucan, try cutting down on sugars, particularly fruit and dairy. Limit these to no more than one small serving per day. Citric and benzoic acid food additives cause an immediate bloating reaction in me, whereas eating too much fruit and dairy seems to have a delayed gradual buildup reaction of gas in me.I have slow transit and it is common for me not to have a bowel movement until the third day. Perhaps Bacterial or fungal overgrowth is part of the problem. In my case, I had been on birth control pills for a few years which caused constipation and a diagnosis of IBS. This was controlled with fiber and fluids for 20yrs. Then I was put on oral antibiotics for adult-oncet-acne, which caused a frequent soft-stooling dumping cycle of every 2-3 days. Fungal/Yeast infections and diarrhea can be side-effects of the antibiotic I was taking.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I have slow transit and it is common for me not to have a bowel movement until the third day


How is that slow-transit?------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I have slow transit and it is common for me not to have a bowel movement until the third day


How is that slow-transit?------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

What do you consider slow transit? When I was on birth control I couldn't go for five days and finally had to take something I was so uncomfortable.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

What do you consider slow transit? When I was on birth control I couldn't go for five days and finally had to take something I was so uncomfortable.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:What do you consider slow transit? When I was on birth control I couldn't go for five days and finally had to take something I was so uncomfortable.


11 days or less frequent.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 09-02-2001).]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:What do you consider slow transit? When I was on birth control I couldn't go for five days and finally had to take something I was so uncomfortable.


11 days or less frequent.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 09-02-2001).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

What planet are you from?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

What planet are you from?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The normal mouth to anus transit time is 18-72 hours so taking 3 days for something to exit is still normal transit. A bowel movement every 3 days is starting to push the edge of the normal range for bowel movements/week, but is not terribly abnormal. (3X a day to 3X a week is the normal range of stool frequency)Also typically "slow transit" tends to mean you have it all the time. It always takes 11 days, not it usually takes 3 and sometimes 5.You can be constipated and not have slow transit problems.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The normal mouth to anus transit time is 18-72 hours so taking 3 days for something to exit is still normal transit. A bowel movement every 3 days is starting to push the edge of the normal range for bowel movements/week, but is not terribly abnormal. (3X a day to 3X a week is the normal range of stool frequency)Also typically "slow transit" tends to mean you have it all the time. It always takes 11 days, not it usually takes 3 and sometimes 5.You can be constipated and not have slow transit problems.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

